# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  ثورة قيم و انتفاضة روح .. رمضان

## دموع الغصون

*
شهر رمضان المبارك .. ثورة قيم و انتفاضة روح ..

خبَّاب بن مروان الحمد

باتَ مِن المعلوم بالضرورة أنَّ مِن غايات شهر رمضان المبارَك وأسراره؛ تعويدَ النفس على التغيير، وبرمجةَ العقلِ على تنويع وتحديث الأنماط التي اعتادَ عليها، فخير عادة ألاَّ يكون للمرء عادة، ونلحظ هنا أنَّ العادة إن خلَتْ عن احتساب الأجْر كانتْ عادةً وتقاليد وعُرفًا، ولم تدخل في العبادة.
إنَّ شهر رمضان المبارَك يمتلك أعمدةً رئيسة، ومقوِّمات عتيدة، تؤهِّل المسلِمَ الصائم فيها للتغيُّر في شتَّى جوانب الحياة البشريَّة، ويدعوه إلى مزيدٍ من العمل البنَّاء، والحركة والنماء، وسموِّ الأخلاق، وارْتِقاء النفس إلى سماء العلياء.

• مقوِّمات يمتلكها شهرُ رمضان وعوامِل التحفيز على التغيير:
مِن مقومات هذا الشهر المبارك:
1) أنَّ في ثنايا هذا الشهر المبارك حالةً رهيبة تعدُّ أقوى مقوِّم، وهي (دمج النَّفْس المؤمنة بالاتِّصال بالخالق - جلَّ في علاه)، فنفسه تحثُّه على التغيير في كثيرٍ مِن جوانبِ حياته، سواء أكان ذلك في صِيامه وإمساكه، ومأكله ومشرَبه، وحديثه ونُطقه، وتهذيب أخلاقه، فرَمضان بالذات من بيْن سائر الشهور تتهيَّأ له الأنفُس باستقبال خاصٍّ به؛ وذلك لأنَّها تدرك أنَّها ستُقبل على عبادةٍ طويلة ستأخُذ منها ممارسةً لشهر كامل، فهذه الإلماحات تُغري النفس المؤمنة لمزيد من الاهتمام به، والتهيؤ لاستقباله بهلفة وفرْحة بعيدًا عن حالة الكسَل وعدم الترقُّب لمجيءِ شهر كريم كهذا الشَّهْر المبارك.

2) في شهر رمضان تتربَّى الأنفُس، وتعتاد على تغيير مراداتها وأهوائها، وذلك بتملُّك مُقوِّم مهم وهو (تربية الإرادة).
فكم مِن نفْس أقلعتْ عن الكلام السيِّئ بعد أن تربَّت وتعوَّدتْ في هذا الشهر على هجران قبيح القول!
وكم مِن نفس أقلعتْ عن تعاطي الدُّخَان وما شابهه من المحرَّمات بعد أن عزمتْ على تركه وهجره كاملاً في شهر رمضان!
وكم مِن شخصٍ عاد محافظًا على الصلاة في المسجِد جماعةً مع المصلين!
وكل ذلك كان في مدرسة الثلاثين يومًا المبارَكة في هذا الشهر العظيم.

3) شهر رمضان فيه مقوِّم رئيس وأساس لا يقَع في غيره مِن الشهور وهو (تصفيد الشياطين)، ففي الحديثِ الذي أخْرَجه البخاري ومسلم مِن حديث أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسولُ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((إذا دخَل شهرُ رمضان فُتحتْ أبواب الجنة، وغُلقت أبوابُ جهنم، وسُلسلتِ الشياطين)).
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى -: "وتُصفَّد الشياطين فلا يتمكَّنون أن يعملوا ما يعملونه في الإفطار، فإنَّ المصفَّد هو المقيَّد، إنما يتمكَّنون من بني آدمَ بسبب الشهوات، فإذا كفُّوا عن الشهوات صُفِّدتِ الشياطين".
وعليه فحينما يدخُل شهر رمضان تتصفَّد الشياطين فيه؛ ولهذا نجِد غالب أخلاق الناس فيه متغيِّرة إلى الجانب الدِّيني والأخلاقي الأفضل والمتميِّز، فهذا المُقوم لا جرم أنَّه سيشجِّعه على الانتصار على أهواءِ النَّفْس ورغبات الرُّوح السيِّئة، وسيجعلها تثور على كلِّ وسواس سوء، وتتغيَّر إلى الأكمل والأفضل.

4) مِن مقوِّمات هذا الشهر المبارك (الصبر)؛ حيث يجتمع فيه أنواعُ الصبر الثلاثة:
صبر على طاعة الله: حيث صيام شهر رمضان المبارك.
وصبر عن معصية الله: بالصيام عن المحارِم والمعاصي كذلك.
وصبر على أقدار الله: حيث فرَض الله تعالى صومَ هذا الشهر كاملاً، خصوصًا أنه سيأتي في وقتٍ شديد الحرارة لم يأتِ قبله على الدول العربيَّة مِن قبل رُبع قرن، كما أتى في هذا الشهر مِن شدَّة الحرارة وسخونة الجو.
ولهذا فسَّر بعضُ العلماء الصبرَ المقصود بقوله - تعالى -: ﴿ وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاَةِ ﴾ [البقرة: 45]، بأنَّه الصوم، وقد قال ابنُ رجب: "فإنَّ الصيام من الصبر، وقد قال - تعالى -: ﴿ إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ ﴾ [الزمر: 10]".

5) مقوِّم (الإخلاص)، وللإخلاص في الصِّيام مجالٌ عظيم ورحْب لاحِب، فيَكفي الصائم لله شرفًا أنَّ هذا العملَ مِن الأسرار التي بيْنه وبيْن ربِّه، لا يَطَّلع عليه أحدٌ سواه، ولا يخشى ويرهب ويرغب إلاَّ الله، فمَن الذي نعلم عنه حينما نصوم أنَّه صائِم حقًّا، فلربَّما أكَل وشرِب في مكان لا يراه فيه أحد إلا الله؛ ولأجْل ذلك كان الصوم سرًّا بين العبد وبيْن ربِّه - تبارك وتعالى - فلا غرْوَ أن يقول الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - كما في صحيح البخاري: ((كلُّ عمَلِ ابن آدَمَ له إلا الصوم، فإنَّه لي وأنا أجْزِي به))؛ وذلك لأنَّ الصوم لا يطَّلع عليه إلا الله، بخلافِ الصلاة والزكاة والحج.

6) أنَّ في شهر رمضان عبادات عظيمة؛ كالصوم والتروايح وغيره، كلُّ ذلك يدْعو الصائمَ إلى مقوِّم مهم للغاية، ألا وهو (تقوى الله ومراقبة النَّفْس)، فلا يأكُل الصائم ولا يَشرب ولو كان في خلوة، فيحقِّق الصائِم تقوى الله بسببِ صومه، فهو عبادة يتقرَّب بها العبد لربِّه بترْك محبوباته، وقمْع شهواته، فتنضبِط نفسه بالمراقبة وتقْوى الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - سرًّا وعلانية، وإنَّ مِن علامة تقوى الصائمين لربهم أنَّهم لو ضُرِبوا على أن يُفطِروا في شهر رمضان بغير عذْر لم يفعلوا؛ لعِلمهم بكراهية الله لإفطارهم في هذا الشهر.

7) مقوِّم (الوحدة والاجتماع) وإنَّا واجدون في كتابِ الله تعالى عددًا مِن الآيات التي يُخاطبنا الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - بها خِطابًا جماعيًّا، فالله تعالى يقول: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ﴾ [البقرة: 183]، ويقول - جلَّ وعلا -: ﴿ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ﴾ [البقرة: 187]، بل علَّل رسولُ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - اجتماعَ الأُمَّة على صوْمِه، فقال في الحديث الصحيح الذي أخْرَجه الترمذيُّ عن أبي هريرة: ((الصَّوْم يومَ تصومون، والفِطر يوم تُفطِرون، والأضْحَى يوم تُضحُّون)).

8) مقوِّم (فضل هذا الشهر على سائرِ الشهور)، فالله تعالى أنْزل فيه القرآنَ كما قال - تعالى -: ﴿ شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ ﴾ [البقرة: 185]، فخيريَّة هذا الشهر تنعكِس على جزيل الحسَنات التي فيه، وعظيم الأُجور المتدفِّقة على مبتغيها، والتي لن تكونَ في شهر آخَر غيره بتمامه إلاَّ في أوائل شهر ذِي الحجَّة.
لذلك فلا غرْوَ أن نجِد اهتمام عموم الناس بهذا الشهر، ولهذا لربَّما نجِد مَن لا يصلِّي في بعضِ الشهور يصوم في هذا الشَّهر لما يشعُر به عموم الناس مِن خيريَّة هذا الشهر الدفَّاقة، ولعلَّ كثيرًا منهم يتوب إلى علام الغيوب، ويُقلِع عن تفريطه في حقوقه بترْك الفرائض المكتوبة عليه 

9) مقوِّم (الانتصار) فالنَّفْس المؤمنة تشعُر أنها انتصرتْ على أهوائها ورغباتها، حينما تنتهي مِن صيام هذا الشهر بكاملِه، وتُصلِّي مع المسلمين صلاةَ التراويح، وتتصدَّق بصدقة الفِطر، وإنْ كان عليها زكاةٌ رغبت أن تزكِّي في هذا الشهر لما فيه مِن حسنات كثيرة وأُجور غزيرة، وتكون فرْحَتها كذلك يومَ العيد؛ لكي تحتفل به بعدَ نجاحها في اختبار الثلاثين يومًا.

• جوانب تحتاج لتغيير رمضاني في واقعنا المعاصر:

هنالك جوانب تحتاج إلى إحداثِ تغيير في شهر رمضان المبارَك للوصول إلى حالةٍ خلاَّقة مِن الازدياد الإيماني، والارْتقاء النَّفْسي، والإصلاح الفِكري، والإقلاع الحضاري.
وتكمُن هذه الجوانب المهمَّة في مجال التغيير والثورة على الواقِع البئيس فيما يلي ذِكره:
الجانب الأول:
التغيير الفِكري، فالأفكار الخاطئة قد تنْمو بجانب الأفكار الصحيحة؛ كالحشائش الضارَّة حينما تنمو بجانبِ النباتات النافِعة، لكنَّ معول المزارع الذي يقوم بتهذيبها وإزالتها يجْعَل هذه الحشائشَ الضارَّة قاعًا صفصفًا، وكذا يجب أن يكونَ الحال في الأفكار الخاطئة، فإنَّها بحاجة لقلْع وإزالة، ولا بدَّ مِن سبيل للتغيير الفِكري في الجانب العقائدي، وهو الأهمُّ لإصلاح الفِكر مِن الضلالات الفكريَّة التي تحتوِشه، واستبدالها بعقيدةٍ صحيحة وقِيَم نافعة.
وإنَّ مِن مجالات الإصلاح الفِكري التي تحتاج عنايةً مِن أهل الفكر والتربية الدينيَّة:
التأثُّر بالأفكار الغربيَّة، ودفْع الكثير مِن الضلالات الفِكريَّة الناشئة في بلادِ المسلمين، والغزو الثقافي، وتحصين الأفكار الصحيحة ودفْع الأفكار الرديَّة، والتعصُّب الفِكري لحِزب من الأحزاب، وإنصاف الآخرين، والتمسُّك بالعادات والتقاليد.

الجانب الثاني:
التغيير النَّفْسي فالنَّفْس والرُّوح حينما تبتَعِد عن خالقها، وتستروح لما فسدَتْ حقيقتُه، وخبُث طبعه، بمجالسة النفسيات المريضة، والأرواح الخبيثة، وتُدلي بصَدرِها للوساوس الإبليسيَّة، فإنَّها حتمًا ستنطبع بطبائعها، وتستهلك مِن سريان تصوراتها النواحي السلبيَّة السيِّئة، فالطبع سرَّاق والصاحِب ساحِب والسليقة لا تُغتصَب، بل تُكتسَب.
إنَّ صفاء الرُّوح في شهر رمضان يتأكَّد لقلَّة المطعومات والمأكولات، والبُعد عنها، أغلب ساعات اليوم، وبهذا يشعُر المرء بنوعٍ مِن الصفاء الإيماني، الذي ينعكس على أصحابه بنوعٍ مِن التدبُّر والتأمُّل في كتاب الله تعالى وآيات الكون، والشُّعور بمعاناة الآخرين مِن الفقراء، ومعرفة حقوقهم وعدم نِسيانهم من الصَّدَقات، أمَّا من أعرض عنِ الصوم وبقِي على حالته - كما هو حال كثيرٍ مِن الحمقى والمعرِضين عن عبادة ربهم - فلن يشعُروا بما نتحدَّث عنه مطلقًا.
كَيْفَ تَصْفُو رُوحُ امْرِئٍ * نَفْسُهُ لِلطُّعْمِ وَلْهَى؟!
وإنَّ مِن مجالات الإصلاح النَّفْسي التي يجدر بخبراء النَّفْس والإيمان الاهتمام بها: ربْط النفس بالإيمان بالخالِق، وإظْهار معاني الإعْجاز العِلمي والقُرآني في طبيعةِ النَّفْس البشريَّة، خصوصًا والحيوانيَّة عمومًا، ومحاربة الأمراض النفسيَّة التي تأتي بسببِ الانصياع لأحاديثِ النَّفْس، أو وساوس إبليس، أو ضعْف النفسيَّة، فيعالجها أهلُ الإيمان، والصِّيام كما قيل: مِن أهم أسباب دفْع الهمِّ والغم، والحزن والاكتئاب.

الجانب الثالث:
التغيير القَلْبي، فالقلوبُ حينما تكون قفلاً مغلقًا عن سماعِ آيات الذِّكر الحكيم، وألحان الإيمان بالله تعالى، وتتنكَّر لفطرية الوجدان، ستنقلب على رأسها كالكوز مجخيًا؛ لا تعرف معروفًا ولا تُنكِر منكرًا إلا ما أُشرِب مِن هواها.
لهذا نجد صلاحَ الجسد بصلاحِ مُضغة فيه، وهي القلب، كما قال - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((ألاَ وإنَّ في الجسدِ مُضغةً إذا صلحتْ صلح الجسدُ كلُّه، وإذا فسَدتْ فسَد الجسدُ كله ألاَ وهي القلْب))، بل جعَل الله تعالى في يومِ القيامة لا ينفع العبد ماله ولا بنوه إلا حينما يكون قلبه سليمًا، حيث قال - عزَّ مِن قائل حكيم -: ﴿ يَوْمَ لاَ يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلاَ بَنُونَ * إِلاَّ مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ ﴾ [الشعراء: 88 - 89].
ومِن جوانب إصلاح القلوب: تهذيبها وإزالة ما علَق بها مِن حقْد وحسَد، وغيظ وسوء ظنٍّ، والقصد لعمل الشر، ومحبَّة إيذاء الآخرين والإضرار بهم والولاء لغيرِ الله ومناصَرة الكفَّار على المسلمين.

الجانب الرابع:
التغيير السُّلوكي والتطبيقي، فإن صلحتِ الأفكار والقلوب والنفوس، فإنَّ هذا سينعكس على أعمالِ الجوارح، وسيُشرِق السلوك والتطبيق جرَّاءَ تلك الإشعاعات الصحيحة، فإذا بالأعمال مضيئة بروْنقِها وبهائها وسعيها الدؤوب.

• شُروط لا بدَّ مِن توافُرها في الفرْد المسلِم قبل قيامه بانتفاضته الرَّمضانيَّة:

حينما يُريد الصائمُ أن يكونَ هذا الشهر بالنسبة إليه نُقطةَ تحوُّل، وانعطافة تاريخيَّة؛ فإنَّ لذلك عدَّةَ شروط:

1) عليه أن يشعُرَ بالمسؤولية التي سيُسأل عنها يومَ القيامة، ويعلم أنَّ الله تعالى سيسأله عن طبيعةِ عملِه، فالله تعالى يقول: ﴿ وَقِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ مَسْؤُولُونَ ﴾ [الصافات: 24]، ويقول: ﴿ فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَسْأَلَنَّهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ ﴾ [الحجر: 92].

2) أن يجعلَ تغييره وثورته في شهر رمضان على كلِّ فساد لديه، وأن يقصِد بهذا التغيير وجهَ الله - سبحانه وتعالى - فيخلص النيَّة له - عزَّ وجلَّ - لكي يُخلَّص من نارِ جهنم.

3) اليقين بالأجْر الذي ينتظره إنْ كان عملُه خالصًا لوجهِ الله ومتابعًا فيه لسنَّة رسولِ الله، فالرَّسول - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - يقول: ((مَن صام رمضانَ إيمانًا واحتسابًا غُفِر له ما تقدَّم مِن ذنْبه، ومَن قام رمضان إيمانًا واحتسابًا غُفِر له ما تَقدَّم من ذنْبه، ومَن قام ليلة القَدْر إيمانًا واحتسابًا غُفِر له ما تَقدَّم مِن ذنْبه))؛ أخرجه مسلم.
وكذلك ما جاء عنه - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((إنَّ في الجَنَّة بابًا يُقال له: الريَّان يدخُل منه الصائِمون يومَ القيامة، لا يدخُل منه أحدٌ غيرهم، يقال: أين الصائمون؟ فيقومون لا يدخُل منه أحدٌ غيرهم، فإذا دخَلوا أُغلق فلم يدخُل منه أحدٌ))؛ أخرجه البخاري.

4) إرادة التغيير، فشهرُ رَمضان شهر تقويةِ الإرادة والإصرار على العزيمة، وكما يقول عُلماء الهندسَة النفسيَّة: إنَّ الإبداع هو الخُروج عن المألوف؛ لتبديدِ الرُّوتين وكسْر النِّظام الرتيب وتحديث التجديد، فالخروج عنِ العمل المألوف سببٌ مهم للتغلُّب على القَلق وضغوط الحياة.

5) القناعة بأهميَّة هذا العمل الذي يُريد القيامَ به، فمَن أراد القيام بأيِّ عمل نهضوي وإصلاح تغييري، فلا بدَّ أن يكون مقتنعًا به لمزيدٍ مِن النشاط والجدية، والهمَّة والعمل الدؤوب، أمَّا مَن أراد التغييرَ والثورة الشاملة على كبرياء النفْس وانحرافها عن الصواب، لكنَّ قناعاته ليستْ بذاك، فسرعان ما تخْبُو شرارةُ حيويته، وتكون في زوال.

6) الهمَّة العالية؛ فالأرواح في الأشْباح كالأطيار في الأبراج، "وليس ما أعدَّ للاستفراح كمَن هُيِّئ للسِّباق" - كما يقول ابن القيِّم.


• خطوات متَّبعة تضمن نجاح هذه الثورة الإيمانية في رمضان:

إنَّ مَن يُريد القيام بمِثل هذه الثورة الإيمانيَّة والانتفاضة الرُّوحية والتغيير المتكامِل، فلا بدَّ له مِن التهيئة النفسيَّة، ومَن لم يقُم بذلك فإنَّه سيُحرَم مِن النَّجاح المبهِر الذي يتغيَّاه ويقصِده مِن خلال القيام بشرائِع هذه الشعيرة الرَّمضانيَّة المباركة.
كما أنَّ عليه أن يرصدَ مِن نفْسه على نفْسه رقيبًا؛ لكي لا تنزلق النَّفْس بعدَ ثبوتها، ولا تنفصِم العُرَى بعد إحْكامها، ولا تنفصل الوشائجُ بعد شدِّ وثاقها.
إنَّه بحاجةٍ كذلك إلى محاسَبة النفْس فيما قصَّرت فيه مِن طاعة، وجاوزت فيه مِن معصية، وفرَّطت فيه في مُباح أوْقَعها لمكروه، ومَن حاسب نفْسَه بعدَ مراقبته إيَّاها، فعليه أن يعترِفَ بالخطأ الذي وقَع فيه، ويَستفيد منه لكي لا يتكرَّر مرَّةً أخرى، حتَّى تنجَح خطَّة التغيير وانطلاق مسيرة الانتفاضة التي يُريد نجاحَها وفلاح نفْسه بها.
كما يَنبغي عليه ألاَّ ينسى أهميَّة التعلُّم وطلَب العِلم لكلِّ ما يُريد فعله في هذا الشهر المبارَك وما بعدَه مِن الشهور، فالله تعالى يقول: ﴿ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ﴾ [محمد: 19]، فقد رُوي أنَّ عمر بن عبدالعزيز - رحمه الله تعالى - كان يقول: "مَن عمِل بغير عِلم كان ما يُفسِد أكثرَ ممَّا يُصلِح".

ولا ينسَ العبد أولاً وأخيرًا جانبَ الدعاء لربِّه؛ فالله - عزَّ وجلَّ - يقول في آيات الصيام: ﴿ وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ ﴾ [غافر: 60]، ورضِي الله عن قتادة إذ يقول: "ابنَ آدم، إنْ كنت لا تُريد أن تأتي الخير إلا بنشاط، فإنَّ نفسَك إلى السآمة وإلى الفترة وإلى الملَل أميلُ، ولكنَّ المؤمِن هو المتحامِل والمؤمِن المتقوِّي، وإنَّ المؤمنين هم العجَّاجون إلى الله بالليل والنَّهار، وما زال المؤمِنون يقولون: ربَّنا رَبَّنا في السرِّ والعلانية حتى استجاب لهم"؛ حلية الأولياء (2/ 336) وبالله التوفيق.



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

في كل رمضان نكتسب صفا جديده نتعلم من خلالها المعنى الحقيقي لرمضان
ونكتسب الاجر الاكبر من هذا الشهر لاتقاننآآ ما جاء في كتاب الله وسنه نبيه ،،

اللهم ابعدنا به عن ناركـ وادخلنا من باب الريان الى جنتك ،،

اشكرك دموع لطرحك ،،

----------

